# easy way to change aquarium water



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i have 50g tank now and its hard to change the 50% water every week by buckets. can anyone suggest something that would connect to the tap and i could add the water to aquarium. i need least 30-40 feet long hose to do this. could the same thing done to take the water out from aquarium. i really need help with this. if anyone could suggest DIY that would be nice too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Python water changer, aqueon water changer(i prefer this), waterbed fill kit attached to a garden hose.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

100% agree with that. with a waterbed kit you can go to home depot and build your self one. buckets are no fun.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

I would be careful with the aqueon!!

It put about 100 gallons on my bathroom floor until I strangely noticed something dripping into the basement...Not a happy day :angryfire

So I installed a sink in my basement and now hookup the braided clear hose to fill and to empty I run a pump into a drain with regular clear hose.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

PlecoFanatic said:


> I would be careful with the aqueon!!
> 
> It put about 100 gallons on my bathroom floor until I strangely noticed something dripping into the basement...Not a happy day :angryfire
> 
> So I installed a sink in my basement and now hookup the braided clear hose to fill and to empty I run a pump into a drain with regular clear hose.


Ouch! What happened to that tubing there? It looks like it exploded!


----------



## tnsser (Sep 23, 2009)

I made a water change station with a water pump, some PVC pipe and a rolling trash can. Used some hose and I can suck the water out into the trash can, roll it to the toilet or outside empty it, than fill it up with fresh water and pump it into the tanks. It works great I change all my water (10g, 2x20g, 40g, 75g and a 150g) in less than an hour. I love it.


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

I just bought a long vinyl hose and a faucet adapter from Home Depot. Spent less than $10 for the whole setup. Use the same hose to syphon and fill from the bathroom.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

bcdudley said:


> I just bought a long vinyl hose and a faucet adapter from Home Depot. Spent less than $10 for the whole setup. Use the same home to syphon and fill from the bathroom.


Add a jet pump sold for water beds and you have the equivalent of the python device. Of course it also helps to put a few shutoff valves into the system to make switching from draining to filling easier. I also found a "Y" fitting at my hardware store, that has a shut-off valve in each of the outlet legs, that part I connect to the faucet, so I can run the water into the sink until I get the temperature where I want it, then switch to filling the tank.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the Lee's Ultimate Gravel Vac - just like a Python but cheaper.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I love my Python.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*My way = easy way*



happi said:


> i have 50g tank now and its hard to change the 50% water every week by buckets. can anyone suggest something that would connect to the tap and i could add the water to aquarium. i need least 30-40 feet long hose to do this. could the same thing done to take the water out from aquarium. i really need help with this. if anyone could suggest DIY that would be nice too.


So you attach the hose to your water tap, let water fill the hose and start pouring in the tank(slowly!). At this point, having one end immersed in the tank and filled with water, close the tap, detach the hose from the tank and this way water is running from the tank. To fill the tank - you know it ...

I use a water breaker ( as for watering plants in a garden) on hoses end in the tank. This way shrimp and fish won't be sucked in. I use a garden hose and water from the tank runs onto my lawn. With a sink tap one cannot get the difference in water level needed to evacuate the tank, so maybe a shower floor level would do, or, if the tank is situated above the window level - use window to 'water' whatever is located below it...


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jehmco sells a nifty Siphon drain that's cheap and if you want easy to make.

- Brad


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*hi everyone*

thanks for everyone's advice. anyway i prefer to water changes from my bathroom from the sink tap. i dont think there is anything that could attack to that tap. the reason i want to get the water from there is because i can adjust the water temp and let it go straight into my aquarium and this way i dont have to worry about the hot or cold water. i cant use the garden water as it would be extremly cold plus its too cold outside. if anyone could give me a simple way to attach the hose to that bathroom sink then that would be great.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

python makes something called a universal adapter, it is a rubber fitting with the brass on the opposite end, works for everything.. i prefer python to aqueon...

http://www.aquacave.com/python-universal-faucet-adapter-2160.html


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

A 50 foot 5/8" water hose costs about $20. A faucet adapter is easy to find as well, maybe $2. A python is more than twice as much for a smaller diameter hose (1/2")
5/8" ID hose will drain 50% faster

Being able to start the siphon with the sink isn't really worth anything, and running the water the whole time to make it go faster is a massive waste of water. 

If you need a gravel vac (I have sand in all my tanks, so I don't use one) you will need to adapt that to the hose if it won't just jam into the end.

A regular hose and faucet adapter costs 1/2 the price or less and drains about 50% faster.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

FYI,
The python is normally pretty expensive, but it falls under the special CK code system at dr fosters, dropping it to a little over 22 bucks. Combine that with their current coupon deals, and it's a steal vs regular LFS pricing. If I'm not mistaken, the dr fosters version also comes with one of the brass adapters.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3910


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i use the python to fill and i walk the buckets to the sink personally


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*wow*



PlecoFanatic said:


> I would be careful with the aqueon!!
> 
> It put about 100 gallons on my bathroom floor until I strangely noticed something dripping into the basement...Not a happy day :angryfire
> 
> So I installed a sink in my basement and now hookup the braided clear hose to fill and to empty I run a pump into a drain with regular clear hose.


 
wow how did that happen man.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*hi bcdudley*



bcdudley said:


> I just bought a long vinyl hose and a faucet adapter from Home Depot. Spent less than $10 for the whole setup. Use the same hose to syphon and fill from the bathroom.


i am intersted in this one. i think its easy and cheap way to go. can you please give me more details on this and send me direct link of the parts i needed. i couldnt find anything on the www.homedepot.com
please give little more info thank you.


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

happi said:


> i am intersted in this one. i think its easy and cheap way to go. can you please give me more details on this and send me direct link of the parts i needed. i couldnt find anything on the www.homedepot.com
> please give little more info thank you.


this is what i use now and its great money,time, and back saver!!!

http://www.google.com/products?q=wa...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCEQrQQwAA


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*hi hungrySpleen*



HungrySpleen said:


> this is what i use now and its great money,time, and back saver!!!
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=wa...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCEQrQQwAA


 
do they carry anything like that at home depot. and would this fit on the sink tap. but there is nothing you could screw these things on, it is plain without anything to screw it on.

that is an example of what am talking about
http://www.homedepot.com/Bath/h_d1/...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

happi said:


> do they carry anything like that at home depot. and would this fit on the sink tap. but there is nothing you could screw these things on, it is plain without anything to screw it on.
> 
> that is an example of what am talking about
> http://www.homedepot.com/Bath/h_d1/...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



well i got mine at *ace hardware* but youd have to look for something like this based on your pic http://www.signaturehardware.com/product2872

this could be used to fill only(use clear tubing to make desired length) but maybe with DIY mods could be made to drain as well but id have to think bout that for abit


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

happi said:


> wow how did that happen man.


Dont know. it was the 1st time I used it and I was in my basement turning on the filters for the tank after filling it and I noticed dripping water. Luckily the basement is unfinished. 


The faucet part is really sweet compared to any other Ive tried though. You can get it separately for like $10


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Use your kitchen tap, it will have a little aerator that unscrews showing threads. Take the aerator to HD or Lowes to find out what size adapter you need to go to garden hose. I use a little u tube made of pvc to drain out of my tank, and it is handy because it just hangs there and I can walk away. It drains to a specific level every time. I use this to fill to so I don't have to have someone help me(i can walk away to turn water off). It hooks there steady and no risk of the hose falling off.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

siphon from the sink, to the trash can age with prime for 24 at 86 temp, then from trash can to tank.. I think I'm going to go with a ro/di unit soon, but I don't know how that effects the plants.


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are the pieces I use along with a 40 foot hose from Home depot. I got the entire setup for around $10.



















The hose obviously connects to the hose barb at the bottom. It does tend to spray a little so I always throw a wash rag or something like that over the whole setup.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

bcdudley said:


> Here are the pieces I use along with a 40 foot hose from Home depot. I got the entire setup for around $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thanks man and this is what just might work for me. im sorry but can you please tell me the name of the parts and the hose you have used for this setup. thank you very much


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

That's exactly what I use now too. but I just screw directly to a utility sink faucet with a garden hose thread spout. Nothing to break and flood any more floors.roud:



bcdudley said:


> Here are the pieces I use along with a 40 foot hose from Home depot. I got the entire setup for around $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

I am not real sure what they are called, Some type of Quick disconnect adapter, but if you go to Home Depot or really any hardware and plumbing store, maybe show them these pictures and tell them what you want to do, they should be able to set you up with what you need. The only thing I would advise is to unscrew the aerator from the faucet you want to use and take it with you so you can match up the thread size with what you need.

The hose I use is a 5/8" ID Vinyl Hose. Just get whatever length you need. It is usually sold in bulk by the foot.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*am very thankfull to you bcdudley*



bcdudley said:


> I am not real sure what they are called, Some type of Quick disconnect adapter, but if you go to Home Depot or really any hardware and plumbing store, maybe show them these pictures and tell them what you want to do, they should be able to set you up with what you need. The only thing I would advise is to unscrew the aerator from the faucet you want to use and take it with you so you can match up the thread size with what you need.
> 
> The hose I use is a 5/8" ID Vinyl Hose. Just get whatever length you need. It is usually sold in bulk by the foot.



i just bought this today, it was around $20 in cost with everything i needed. worked like a charm, i did my water change less than 10 minutes. very very simple method and works great. thank to you and others for their help to get this done today, otherwise i was tired of using buckets.

thank you again


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. Im going to get this setup for my 55g from home depot also.Thnx for the pix also! ;-)


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*hi tbonedeluxe*



tbonedeluxe said:


> Thank you all for your input. Im going to get this setup for my 55g from home depot also.Thnx for the pix also! ;-)


 yeh you should get it and i think it still beats the one you would pay twice as much for the similar results. i did not get mine from home depot as they did not have some of the parts. so i got mine from Lowes. 

good look to those who is looking forward to use this method to make the things easier. 


this is how mine looked like:


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to see it working for you. After doing that, I would never even think about going back to buckets again, especially on my 100g. Even with the hose running full blast, it still took me a good 20 - 30 minutes to fill it from empty. I could not imagine lugging 20 buckets back and forth. It would take hours. 

I also use the sink to prime the hose as well so I do not have to suck nasty fish water. With the hose attached to the sink, I run just enough water through to reach the tank, then pull it off the hose barb and move it to the tub to drain.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

bcdudley said:


> Glad to see it working for you. After doing that, I would never even think about going back to buckets again, especially on my 100g. Even with the hose running full blast, it still took me a good 20 - 30 minutes to fill it from empty. I could not imagine lugging 20 buckets back and forth. It would take hours.
> 
> I also use the sink to prime the hose as well so I do not have to suck nasty fish water. With the hose attached to the sink, I run just enough water through to reach the tank, then pull it off the hose barb and move it to the tub to drain.


You don't need to suck all the air out of the hose. One breath will get it started, a few seconds later water starts shooting out.


----------



## aquascape ebay (Jan 2, 2010)

i was thinking of using a plastic bin and putting the outlet from my external filter into it and just sending the water straight out

but what im wondering is if its ok to then fill the same bin back up with new dechlorinated water and use the filter to suck it back into the tank again?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I love my Python.


x2

haven't looked back since. I can do a 50% water change in two tanks in 30 minutes or less and not lift anything but a hose. I keep the python hooked up all the time in the bathroom sink.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*water change is made easier now*



dthb4438 said:


> x2
> 
> haven't looked back since. I can do a 50% water change in two tanks in 30 minutes or less and not lift anything but a hose. I keep the python hooked up all the time in the bathroom sink.


 
30 minutes seems to be little longer, but am guessing your tank should be least 100G each. 

all i did was suck the water out (took less than five minute to bring it down to 50%)

and added the hose to my tap and put the hose in the tank which was holded by suction cup of rena heater and let the water run directly into the tank. while it was adding water to the tank, i added the water Conditioner without any problem. water took less than 5 minute to fill it up to 50%.

here is how it looks like

4-5 min to suck the water out 
30 sec to hook up the hose to the tap
4-5 minutes to fill up the tank (50%)
1 minute to took everything off and put it away.

you can sit back and let the water get out and let it get fill byitself. the good thing is i was able to keep the water temp same as the one in my tank. just turn the tap water on and feel the water temp and hook up the hose, very simple.:hihi:


----------



## tankster (Dec 8, 2009)

I think we're missing something here. Why are you doing a weekly 50% WC?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

tankster said:


> I think we're missing something here. Why are you doing a weekly 50% WC?


What is to miss? Outside of a walstad type tank, you should be doing this. EI dosing requires it. Messy fish requires it. There are a lot more reasons to do a 50 percent change than to not.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*hi tankster*



tankster said:


> I think we're missing something here. Why are you doing a weekly 50% WC?


 
Like overstocked said that EI dosing requires it. I have to do it just because of the same reason. If I don’t do the 50% water change every week the nutrients will be imbalanced and could lead some problems. The 50% water is for those who is using the EI and have live plants. Otherwise this method is not required and there won’t be need to do the 50% water change.


----------



## tnsser (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think a weekly 50% water change is needed if you are not EI dosing. I do 20% weekly.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

*hi tnsser*



tnsser said:


> I don't think a weekly 50% water change is needed if you are not EI dosing. I do 20% weekly.


 
that is exactly what we have talked about in the last messages. the 20% water change is ok but i would still do the 50% water change. once you have figure out how to use this water change method it will be extremly to do 50% water.

keep in mind that the more water changes you will do the more water will stay clear and healthy. but never do 100% water change.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

bcdudley said:


> Here are the pieces I use along with a 40 foot hose from Home depot. I got the entire setup for around $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as versatile, but cheap from homebrewing days :
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/faucet-adapter.html

Converts most household faucets with aerators to threads you can use for hoses. Just wrap a towel around it when tightening it down on the faucet, otherwise you will thread your hands lol.


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

I went to home depot to get the parts but i could'nt find the white part.
Coupler part? Neither could the guy from 
Menards,lol.
I need to know the name of those two middle parts. I had the other parts in my hand. Looked for that white piece for over a half hour and left dejected .
Oh well i can check at Lowes also. I wasnt able to get much help at HD.
No one new more than i did about the parts. lmao.
Need some help on that part and i will have it made. ;-)


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah whats the white plastic part? quick release or something?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It is a quick disconnect. They have them. Found by faucet parts, like aerators and such. The white part is attached to the brass part, nto a separate part.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Go with a python...they are made here in wisconsin!


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

*plastic part*



efface said:


> Yeah whats the white plastic part? quick release or something?


I found the name of the part on Lowes.com.
I went to HD first and all i found was that part.I went to Lowes and got everything i needed but that part. LOL
I went back to HD and picked up that part to complete the system.
Part namelumb pak female snap on hose coupling.http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF...ns=1&q=Plumb+pak+female+snap+on+hose+coupling
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
You can google it and find out exactly what it looks like.
The little silver coupler was for a dishwasher/faucet. It was also found in the plumbing section. I also matched up each part of the system to make sure they were all compatible ,including my original bathroom faucet connection .*Take that to the store also.
I used the set up today and it worked like a charm with no leaks!
Thanks again to all for your pics and great info! ;-)
T-bone


----------



## 00h_Yeah (Feb 22, 2013)

I am so glad I stumbled upon this thread, thank you soo much!

I do have a question though when using the adapter on the bathroom or kitchen sinks. 

How would you go about conditioning the water? I know it isnt good to put it in after you fill the tank, and it seems like thats really the only option with this.


----------



## canlax (Sep 8, 2012)

When I used tap water I would put the correct dosage of prime in as I was filling. Just poured it into where the water stream was and forgot about it. Never had a problem but I tend to stick to hardy fish.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've wondered that too and I guess one school of thought is that it takes a while for the chlorine or chloramine to do any harm and the dechlorinator works very fast, so it's no problem just to treat the whole tank as you are filling it.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7Eo6jyeWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 00h_Yeah (Feb 22, 2013)

*Thanks Everyone!*



In.a.Box said:


> Here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7Eo6jyeWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



So you have the water fill in the bucket and as it fills it goes into the tank, I think thats what I saw, right?


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

00h_Yeah said:


> So you have the water fill in the bucket and as it fills it goes into the tank, I think thats what I saw, right?


Nope, there a water pump inside the bucket.


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

The hose from the faucet goes straight to the tank and I add the right amount of drops of water conditioner to the tank right before filling. I have never had a problem. 50% water change weekly.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

so may memories :icon_smil now days i use RO water which collect in 40g bucket and i use pump to change the water, which is very easily done.


----------

